

Ask HN: What to do?  Fed up with Apple, but dislike the existing alternatives? - count

Not trying to troll, but I love the iPhone, the iPad and OSX.  I'm starting to seriously dislike the business entity behind them.  I can't stand Android/Windows/Linux on the desktop.  How do I have my cake and eat it too?
======
carmen
Illume, Chromium, and the editor of your choice

------
rdouble
Become a baker?

------
rfugger
Jailbreak?

------
brudgers
OS/2?

